# Riding Bicycles 400lbs and over?



## MissStacie (Sep 16, 2011)

I know we've had a couple of threads about where to buy bikes, etc, but can anyone tell me what its like for you to RIDE them at 400lbs or so? My husband just got himself a new bike and has already logged countless kilometers on it and I'd love to be able to go for a ride with he and our girls, and where to get one is not the actual problem, but I'm anxious about actually RIDING at my size. I'm just now under 400lbs and wonder what its like, being so round/large and riding a bike again. 

Its been 25 years since I've ridden a bike and I use to love it, now I think my fears are getting to me. 

Anyone have experiences you'd like to share? I'd appreciate anything!

Thanks,
Stacie


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't have much info from a website or anything. But my future father in law is over 400 pounds and rides a bicycle all the time. Next time I'm in town I'll get a good look at it and get back to you about the size and capacity.


----------



## Tad (Sep 16, 2011)

K: If you can take a picture, that may be helpful....some details are easier to get from a pic 

MissStacie: I know nothing specific about biking at your size, but a few things I'd think would be essential are:
- a fairly wide seat
- clothing that won't chafe your inner thighs (I'd think it very likely that your thighs will be rubbing against the seat post/frame)
- a route with no/minimal hill (the same way that bikes amplify each how far you go with each 'step', they also magnify hills! Even mild hills are a lot harder at weights in the low 200s). And any hill you do hit, you push your way up all with your legs, so you need solid knees.
- being comfortable with the possibility of having to put a leg down suddenly from the pedals to the ground with part of your weight behind it (like if you have to stop suddenly and can't stay balanced)
- you'll want a bike with a very upright sitting position, so you aren't having to lean forward over your belly, most likely.
- you'll want a bike with brakes in really good shape (even so, it will take you longer to stop), and with a 'granny gear' that you can use to get started most likely.

I seem to recall seeing (possibly a link from dimensions) trikes designed for big folk (they were solid, didn't give the same chance of a fall, more wheels to support the weight, etc), but I don't know how widely available those are.


----------



## bigmac (Sep 20, 2011)

My 340 pound ex rode a standard mountain bike (a middle of the line bike from REI) with only one modification -- she had the stock seat swapped out for a slightly larger one. Like this one.

http://www.teamestrogen.com/prodSE_EG8000E.html

You don't want to get a seat that's too wide as this will increase the likelihood of chaffing.

She didn't have any problem riding around Berkeley (most of which is pretty flat). From photos you've posted it looks like you and my ex have similar builds. Since she could ride I'll bet you can too.

Hills may be a problem so make sure you get a bike with a very low 1st gear (the granny gear).

Have fun riding.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Aug 28, 2013)

hi everyone!
I remember, as a kid loving to ride my bike. And sadly I also remember when climbing on my bike my tires went completely flat against the ground. That was my last time on my bike, probably around 12 years old. Now, at 32 I want to climb back on the saddle.I've been looking around for the best kind of bike for me with a wider seat. It's been so long since I've ridden, so I'm not looking for a "racing" bike or the like. I'd just like to ride through central park leisurely. I weigh about 290-300 lbs. 
I'm looking for advice on how I should go about things.. gear, seating, bike names.. lol brands. any modifications that may need to be done. Lol basically my hand to be held. lol the last bike I owned was bought by my parents! so I'll appreciate any and all suggestions.
Thanks Dims fam! :bow:


----------



## SprocketRocket (Aug 28, 2013)

phatfatgirl said:


> hi everyone!
> I remember, as a kid loving to ride my bike. And sadly I also remember when climbing on my bike my tires went completely flat against the ground. That was my last time on my bike, probably around 12 years old. Now, at 32 I want to climb back on the saddle.I've been looking around for the best kind of bike for me with a wider seat. It's been so long since I've ridden, so I'm not looking for a "racing" bike or the like. I'd just like to ride through central park leisurely. I weigh about 290-300 lbs.
> I'm looking for advice on how I should go about things.. gear, seating, bike names.. lol brands. any modifications that may need to be done. Lol basically my hand to be held. lol the last bike I owned was bought by my parents! so I'll appreciate any and all suggestions.
> Thanks Dims fam! :bow:



I was looking at this thread recently..

I did some quick research and found someone offer the following advice: _Look for a brand name (Not Walmart or Sears, etc) bike from your local bike shop (Again, not Walmart, etc). Your best bet will likely be a chromoly hard tail Mountain Bike. Mountain bikes are built tough so the weight shouldnt be an issue...

Brands like Trek, Specialized, Kona, Rocky Mountain, Santa Cruz... Any of the "real" brands should do you fine, just make sure its not a cheap department store bike and he'll be just fine... and ripping up some trails in no time, lol._

I have to agree.. at 290lbs-300lbs, your options are a lot greater than those that are at 400lbs, or 450lbs, or even higher!, and would need to spend mega money on a specialized bike, custom built to handle it. Seat, frame, tires, rims, pretty much everything.

On a normal bike, i would recommend to fully inflate the tires, get a 26" or larger frame bike (I would look for a pricier 29" frame for me, depends on height,) skip the skinny tires a la road bike, and focus on an extra-large seat, like from that of a cruiser or riding bicycle.

Not sure how tall you are, but maybe something like this. Here is a 29" frame bike.. http://www.target.com/p/schwinn-eli...901893&LID=PA&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=13901893 - it looks rugged-er.

Pic of that one






Something like this one, despite its close-out price, I would be more suspect. Does not look as sturdy to me. http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/schwinn/schwinn_sporterra_comp.htm

Pic of that one.





Hope this all helps! Riding is a wonderful joy when you have the right place to do it.

Oh, and before I forget: I had a conversation with a taller woman, she was at least 6ft tall more like 6ft3in and was at one time up to about 450lbs, is now at 420lbs or so due to exercise and yoga.. And because of her size and weight, she was seriously considering a bike like this. Yes, it is a Schwinn. They call it an _Adult Tricycle_ and apparently it can handle up to 450lbs or so, the frame on it seems to have more capability due to.. the third wheel. http://www.walmart.com/ip/12016722?...22930150&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=34188913030&veh=sem

Here it is for $199 (??) it can also be found at K-mart http://www.ameliamart.com/26-schwinn-meridian-adult-tricycle-blue/

Here is a better picture of it, the Meridian.

*Schwinn Meridian Adult 26-Inch 3-Wheel Bike*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 28, 2013)

A dear friend is about in your weight range phatfatgirl and recently she was surprised to find a suitable bike at Walmart. She went in to the store and bought the last bike which was a red display model. She got it at a discount and she loves it. As for the seat, you might have to include in your budget a replacement for the seat that comes with the bike. They sell wider padded seats and I strongly recommend you invest in one. Spare your tushy the lesson I had to learn the hard way. When I was in your weight range I bought a mountain bike from Leachmere with a heavy duty frame and rode it home. I could barely sit for days after. The seats they provide on these bikes are way too narrow. Otherwise you don't have to spend a lot to get a decent bike.


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 29, 2013)

" And because of her size and weight, she was seriously considering a bike like this. Yes, it is a Schwinn. They call it an Adult Tricycle "

I'm currently saving up for one of these so I can have it to ride once the weather cools down. My mother in law has one and I gave it a test-ride one day. Not only did it feel plenty sturdy as far as accomodating my weight, but since you sit lower than the handlebars, I didn't have to bend over and it didn't hurt my back at all. Also, it was MUCH easier to get on and off of, since I didn't have to try and swing my leg as high over the frame.

Tracy


----------



## agouderia (Aug 29, 2013)

MissStacie said:


> ... but I'm anxious about actually RIDING at my size. I'm just now under 400lbs and wonder what its like, being so round/large and riding a bike again.
> 
> Its been 25 years since I've ridden a bike and I use to love it, now I think my fears are getting to me.
> 
> Anyone have experiences you'd like to share?



From my experience, in the US it's generally simply much less common than in Europe to regularly ride a bike beyond teen years. My hometown in the US is a bike friendly university community, so somehow that made my perception slightly skewed for a long time.
I made the mistake years ago, scheduling a historic bike tour in an intercultural training program education with a bunch of 30-somethings, most of them from the gym & fitness squad. Only to have a significant number of them admit in embarrassment, that they hadn't been on a bike for years and where pretty insecure about it.

So the problem and challenge is not so much related to your weight. It's the lack of practice that leads to the insecurity. 
But next to swimming it's the best, healthiest and most wonderful exercise you can get - so it's worth any effort.

Get a sturdy safe bike, thicker tires, comfortable seat, higher handle bars, lower in-step on the frame and definitely a backpedal-brake - because that lets you use your weight to the advantage of your own safety, making stopping easier.

It might also be worthwhile looking into a biking class/trainer for adults to help you get the hang of it again and boost your pedaling assurance.
Since you live in Germany, the ADFC (Allgemeiner Deutscher Fahrrad Club http://www.adfc.de/) offers them. A Greek friend of mine went, had some personal sessions and loves her bike ever since.

Once you're pedaling along again, the wind in your hair - you'll only regret you didn't do it earlier!



Tracyarts said:


> " And because of her size and weight, she was seriously considering a bike like this. Yes, it is a Schwinn. They call it an Adult Tricycle "
> 
> I'm currently saving up for one of these so I can have it to ride once the weather cools down. My mother in law has one and I gave it a test-ride one day. Not only did it feel plenty sturdy as far as accomodating my weight, but since you sit lower than the handlebars, I didn't have to bend over and it didn't hurt my back at all. Also, it was MUCH easier to get on and off of, since I didn't have to try and swing my leg as high over the frame.
> 
> Tracy



Actually, I would advise against this. 
We looked into several modells in all price ranges for my mother who had trouble with her normal bike after a knee operation.

Even I - who bikes on average an hour a day, so I have the necessary practice, experience and leg strength - had huge problems steering and managing those tricycles. 
The added stability doesn't make up for the negatives such as the much higher weight, which int turn makes getting going, steering and momentum much more difficult. The inflexible rear-axle, positioned way too high in comparison to a child's tricycle makes riding it really cumbersome and frustrating.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 29, 2013)

http://www.supersizedcycles.com/






said they can hold up to 550 pounds.


Always wanted one, just could never afford one. Price tag is really steep.


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 30, 2013)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> http://www.supersizedcycles.com/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bookmarked. 

I need to get a bicycle for the Mrs. for practice in advance of getting her a motorscooter -- one of these should do nicely.


----------



## Tad (Aug 30, 2013)

LillyBBBW said:


> As for the seat, you might have to include in your budget a replacement for the seat that comes with the bike. They sell wider padded seats and I strongly recommend you invest in one.



Totally seconding this. Very few bikes are sold with a wider seat, but pretty much everywhere that sells bikes also sells seats, and they are super easy to swap out (OK, you will need either a wrench or an allen key, but it is just a matter of loosening a couple of nuts, taking off one seat, putting the other in its place, tightening back up....or the bike store can do it for you, but may charge you).

No matter what else is the case with the bike, they almost all use the same tires and tubes, so as far as those holding up it doesn't really matter what bike you get. What differs is how big the tires are, and what pressure they go to. Simple physics says that a heavier person will flatten the tire more than a thin person. If you inflate the tire to, for example, 75 pounds per square inch (psi) of pressure, a light person who with their bike ways 150 pounds will only need a total of about 2 square inches of flattened tire space, meaning one on each wheel. If you are 300 pounds, together with your bike you'll probably need something more like 4.5 inches of flattened tire.

Why that arithmetic matters is that the really skinny, high pressure, tires really are not proportioned for a lot of flattening. You'd probably be best with something that has at least a 35c or 38c width tire....or to put it another way, if the tire is only as wide as your thumb, it is too thin. Now, if you are going to be on rougher roads, with a lot of cracks and pot holes, you'll maybe want a full out mountain bike type of tire, but if the conditions are pretty good you'll probably be OK with an in-between type.

If you do get a mountain bike, don't accept the nobby, bumpy, tires. They are a rougher ride, less effecient, and don't stop as well on regular pavement. You can get 'slicks' (road tires) for mountain bikes.

Whatever you do, ride the bike before buying it, especially if you have knee issues at all. Mountain bikes have the seat more directly over the peddles, other styles have the seat varying degrees further back. You need to find a position that suits you (of course you need to get the seat up so that you can properly tell).

A small thing to look at is whether the handlebars are adjustable--some are, some aren't. Adjusting them can help get you into your most comfortable position (depending on your build, being able to sit really upright will help minimize how much your belly gets in the way of your thighs when peddling)

Finally, at your weight, if you are going to be facing hills at all, you want a very low ratio bottom gear if at all possible. Some bikes (more often mountain bikes) come with this, many do not, but in some cases a bike store can help you with this, putting on a somewhat oversized one at the back. If you are biking on flats (like Manhattan) you should be fine with the more regular set.

Good luck, and let us know how it goes, please!


----------



## bigmac (Sep 1, 2013)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> http://www.supersizedcycles.com/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's no need to spend this kind of money on a heavy bike with mediocre components. You can get a *much better* bike at your local shop for $500 - $600 dollars.


----------



## EMH1701 (Sep 3, 2013)

agouderia said:


> From my experience, in the US it's generally simply much less common than in Europe to regularly ride a bike beyond teen years. My hometown in the US is a bike friendly university community, so somehow that made my perception slightly skewed for a long time.
> I made the mistake years ago, scheduling a historic bike tour in an intercultural training program education with a bunch of 30-somethings, most of them from the gym & fitness squad. Only to have a significant number of them admit in embarrassment, that they hadn't been on a bike for years and where pretty insecure about it.



I think it depends where you go. In my home state, a lot of people bike to work when it's nice out. Every morning, I seem to pass at least one biker. I recently got a folding bike, and then was not happy to find out that road construction all summer long made my route to work unsafe to bike through. Maybe next year I'll try it. 

I had ridden one a couple of years ago briefly and finally got to the point of not falling off. It does take a little bit of practice if you haven't done it for a while. Get a helmet if you're really worried, and practice in an area where there's not tons of traffic.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 5, 2013)

Here is a picture of that bike my friend bought at Walmart. She's very happy with it and says the sales department didn't even flinch when she asked for a bike. They always recommend this bike to people of size. 

View attachment bike.jpg


----------



## Tad (Sep 5, 2013)

LillyBBBW said:


> Here is a picture of that bike my friend bought at Walmart. She's very happy with it and says the sales department didn't even flinch when she asked for a bike. They always recommend this bike to people of size.



First, looks like an all around decent bike--nice set-up.

Second, I could be wrong, but I'm almost positive that it has more than the standard 36 spokes per wheel, which should make the wheels stiffer and stronger and hold up better under a heavier load. High spoke count wheels are really rare to find in my experience--previously I've only seen them on wheels for tandem bicycles. So this is just awesome :bow:


----------



## SprocketRocket (Sep 10, 2013)

I am getting a 29" frame bicycle for myself in the near future due to my height.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Sep 10, 2013)

LillyBBBW said:


> Here is a picture of that bike my friend bought at Walmart. She's very happy with it and says the sales department didn't even flinch when she asked for a bike. They always recommend this bike to people of size.




I had a Genesis bike good bikes!


----------



## Russell Williams (Dec 17, 2013)

In the last seven years my weight has wandered between 330 and 365 pounds. During that time I have used a recumbent tricycle. As I tell people, when I'm on my recumbent tricycle if I get tired of riding or simply wish to talk to someone for a while I simply relax in my easy chair which doubles as the back rest of my tricycle. The tricycle has wide tires and most of my weight is on the back two tires which I keep inflated to between 70 and 80 pounds. That means that each tire has to handle, at the most, 170 pounds. I not zoom around corners because I cannot lean into them but it is a very stable ride and I am very close to the ground. On the back of the tricycle there is a seat rest and to that I have attached a large orange triangular warning sign. In the last seven years I have probably put somewhere between 3000 and 5000 miles on the tricycle. If I should happen to fall off, when I start falling I am a lot closer to the ground then I would be if I was on top of a regular bicycle.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Mar 13, 2014)

There are many good discussions on bicycles at Dimensions. This thread is one of them

Conrad recently posted in the '60s thread. While I am too old for that thread, I posted a response to Conrad. Both may be read at the link below, and I consider both relevant to this discussion.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2051247#post2051247


----------

